# SO MAD! about Entirelypets.com!



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I placed an order with Entirelypets.com yesterday. I finally ordered Roxy a toothbrush, toothpaste, and chews to help too (all thanks to Kristi!). I didn't receive an email from them or anything confirming my order like MOST websites do. Nothing. So, I checked my account through their website and I come to find that my items are on back order!!

NEVER did it once say that they were out of stock or would be on back order. Not even when I pressed pay! I am SO mad. I would have ordered them from somewhere else then if I would have known they were going to be on back order. I think I should have been notified!

I emailed them last night about how I am disappointed and blah blah blah. I have yet to hear from them. Greaaaaaaaat. :foxes15:

I don't actually need them in a hurry... but, it states I would receive the items in 4 - 8 days ... I paid for that shipping, ya know?? I just wish that it would have stated they would be on back order...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I understand. Just had a similar thing happen (not with entirelypets) with bags of ZP.
I placed an order for 4 bags. Order complete and total. Got a confirmation email. Then got a different notice that 2 bags of ZP were being packed this week for me. I thought they had accidentally gotten me on autoship so I went to cancel that order (it said that I could if I did not want it).
Sent an email asking about my 4 bag confirmation and how to get me out of autoship. A guy emailed me back on the weekend!
Said they only had 2 left and did I want. Yes. Did I want the other 2 when they came in stock? Yes. Thanks and sorry.
Today I get an email that my order was canceled due to shipping issue with the manufacturer. Which order? The first 2 or the second? All 4?
So I ordered 4 elsewhere. Guess what that will mean? I will end up getting 4 from each place!!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I feel your pain...Having the same problem here with PetFlow. I order food for my dogs and someone else from there. My order is 4 bags of ZiwiPeak and 1 bag of Stella & Chewy's that comes every 2 months. I was supposed to get my order by the end of August.. Received an email that 2 bags of ZP and the S&C are on backorder. I replied and said I would just like to order 5 bags of ZP that were in stock. Got an email back that said the backordered stuff would be in within a week and then my entire order would ship out, so I said that was fine. I only received half of my order last week (after having to go buy a trial bag of ZP which was barely enough to last the week). The rest of my order has been backordered for another week.. I am frustrated because I would have just bought food somewhere else this month had I known! UGH.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I understand. Just had a similar thing happen (not with entirelypets) with bags of ZP.
> I placed an order for 4 bags. Order complete and total. Got a confirmation email. Then got a different notice that 2 bags of ZP were being packed this week for me. I thought they had accidentally gotten me on autoship so I went to cancel that order (it said that I could if I did not want it).
> Sent an email asking about my 4 bag confirmation and how to get me out of autoship. A guy emailed me back on the weekend!
> Said they only had 2 left and did I want. Yes. Did I want the other 2 when they came in stock? Yes. Thanks and sorry.
> ...


Are you ordering from PetFlow too? I remember you posting that you order food from there sometimes.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

YES!!!
Your story sounds like mine! We must have run them dry of ZP! I placed an order (my first) with waggintails. Hope I get some food soon from someone!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I just put entirelypets in my browser to look at the site,what I got was tons of sites saying how mad they are at company and even the better business came up with complaints. I have never had that before. I use Google.

here is just a few revies out of hundreds,

Check the reputation of Entirely Pets. Read real customer reviews. ... Today I learned that this company has a D+ rating from the BBB and it has received ...

Healthypets.com Dba Entirelypets.com Bogus Company ripoff, bogus ... BBB Reliability Report-Healthypets.com AKA entirelypets.com ...


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope you're happy with waggin  I always order from them and have never had an issue


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

That's not cool, if you can find their phone number on the website, you can call to cancel your order. Then order from a different website.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I will never order from then. Wow!! I am always a little cautious when ordering online.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Of what I am reading it's not a real web site just people taking money and never get the order. They keep changing the name when people figure it out. Good luck hope you can stop the order or call bank stop payment.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> YES!!!
> Your story sounds like mine! We must have run them dry of ZP! I placed an order (my first) with waggintails. Hope I get some food soon from someone!!


Same issue here with petflow. I ordered 2 bags of ZP last week and their site said shipping week of 9/13. I checked on 9/13, status said being packed. Same status on the 14th. So I called - customer service told me it is being packed and will be shipped that day. Then I get an email last night that they're out of ZP so she cancelled the order refunded my credit card. I ordered from doggiefood.com. Hope that works out fine. Since Hershey will be out of ZP by tomorrow, I drove 50 miles tonight to a pet store that has ZP.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

hershey109 said:


> Same issue here with petflow. I ordered 2 bags of ZP last week and their site said shipping week of 9/13. I checked on 9/13, status said being packed. Same status on the 14th. So I called - customer service told me it is being packed and will be shipped that day. Then I get an email last night that they're out of ZP so she cancelled the order refunded my credit card. I ordered from doggiefood.com. Hope that works out fine. Since Hershey will be out of ZP by tomorrow, I drove 50 miles tonight to a pet store that has ZP.


I had to buy enough for a month or so here in town. I pushed my Petflow order out a month hoping it will be in stock by then. ZP is $5 more a bag here.Maybe all the backorder problems have to do with the hurricane on the east coast?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmmm I have ordered from EntirelyPets MANY times and never had a problem.

LOL AND I just re-stocked on tooth-brushes    Wonder if I ordered just before you and ordered all they had left...b'c my ordered shipped that next day.


----------

